# driving to puerto vallarta



## maryanniewood (Mar 27, 2010)

we are driving to puerto vallarta for the 4 time - we've previously gone through Nogales - would everyone suggest that we continue to use that border crossing... also, we bring stuff down to use at a condo we rent for 5 months and have never declared any of the stuff we've brought down - we are bringing a couple of foam mattress pads, about 6 half gallons of bourbon (cuz it's really expensive down there), a couple fans and a gobb of used stuff for some needy families down there - any suggestions? thanks in advance


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

The Bourbon could be a real problem. I would not take a chance as this is smuggling! I do not know when you last crossed but all the old Aduaneros were fired and they have a new young educated staff. If you get caught with the liquor they could sieze your car, refuse entry or just collect a huge fine and the liquor. IMHO not worth the effort. Would you smuggle goods into the USA? Probably not. Then why break Mexican laws? I doubt they care about a few foam mattresses. Maybe try Tequila!!!!

Moisheh


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'll second that! Carrying the booze, knowingly failing to declare it, and anything over about $1000 worth of goods, used or not, makes you prime candidates for real trouble. 
I can only assume that you have been very lucky in getting the green light and avoiding inspection. You've been playing with fire, and sooner or later you'll be caught and, yes, lose it all; including the car. A visit to jail is also possible & that can get really complicated and expensive. Recently, a local expat lady spent five years in prison before being found innocent.


----------



## maryanniewood (Mar 27, 2010)

can I declare the liquor and if I do, how much is the tax on it?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Check with Mexican Customs, to be sure, but I suspect that you may be restricted to just the personal limit of about 1L each.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

I think RV ****** is correct. In order to import that amount you need a broker and probably a permit . Not practical. Either change your tastes or pay the price at the stores in Mexico.

Moisheh


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

By bringing booze in here is OK with you, It seems you don't care about the Mexican economy.
Buy your Booze here, put something back into the country.
Or are you just another ****** that only thinks of themselves.
Better still stay NOB, and drink you Bourbon there


----------



## maryanniewood (Mar 27, 2010)

I generally spend over $20,000 while I'm down there..... there are too many people afraid to travel to Mexico as it is - I think your comment was a little unfair - I bring down a car load of goods for the orphanage and families there..... I think it would be tragic of me to stay home. Pardon me for trying to save a little money. I'm a good person.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is something to be said for Hando's comment. It appears that you have always known that you were smuggling. In fact, bringing down things for others is definitely smuggling. You are only permitted to bring in personal posessions, within limits, for your own personal use.
Travelers and visitors should also know that all of the lax customs agents, and I mean 100% of customs agents, were replaced in 2010 with new, educated and much more strict officers. The 'green light' isn't as frequent now and inspections are much more detailed than they used to be.
So, please don't think we're being hard on you. We're trying to keep you out of trouble. Come to Mexico, enjoy your stay, but please don't try to be a 'missionary' and/or try to evade Mexico's customs laws regarding alcohol, or anything else.


----------



## maryanniewood (Mar 27, 2010)

where on the internet would I find out about what I can and cannot bring to Mexico and how to go about paying duty on the stuff I may have over that limit?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Consular Section of Embassy of Mexico in the United States of America
Mexico law Customs
Mexican Customs: Regulations, Export-Import Procedures of Mexico Customs.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Pasajeros - Which items may be included in my personal luggage exempt from duty? - SAT México


InicioPasajeros
Which items may be included in my personal luggage exempt from duty? 


Goods for personal use, such as clothing, footwear and personal toiletries and beauty products, as long as they are appropriate for the duration of the trip, including wedding party items.


Two photographic cameras or video recorders, 12 rolls of film or videocassettes; photographic material; two cellular telephones or radio phones; a portatil typewriter; an electronic calendar; a portable computer (laptop), notebook, omnibook or similar items; a copier or portable printer; a portable projector, and their accessories.


Two sports equipment, four rods, three speedboats with or without sails and their accessories, trophies or recognitions, provided that they can be transported normally and commonly by the passenger, one stair climber and bicycle


A portable radio for the recording or reproduction of sound or mixed tapes; or a digital sound reproducer or portable reproducer of compact discs and a portable reproducer of DVD’s, such as a pair of portable speakers, and their accessories.


Five laser disks, 10 DVD disks, 30 compact disks (CD) or magnetic tapes (audiocassettes), for the reproduction of sound and five storage devices or memory cards for any electronic equipments.


Books, magazines and printed documents.


Five toys, —included those that are collectible— and a video game console and videogames.


One device that permits measurement of arterial pressure and one for glucose, as well as medications of personal use; in the case of psychotropics the medical prescription should be shown.


One set of binoculars and a telescope.


Valises, trunks and suitcases necessary for the movement of goods.


Passengers over 18 years of age, may introduce a maximum of up to 20 packs of cigarettes, 25 cigars or 200 grams of tobacco and up to three liters of alcoholic beverages, and six liters of wine; in excess of the above, cannot be imported without complying with applicable regulations and restrictions.


Baby travel accesories, such as strollers and baby-walkers


Two musical instruments and its accessories.


A camping tent and camping equipment, as well as their accessories.


Handicapped or old travelers may introduce items for personal use, useful to have a better performance of their activities, such as walkers, wheelchairs, crutches and canes.


A set of tools including its case, it might have a hand drill, wire cutters, wrenches, dices, screwdrivers, current cables, among others.


Beddings, that will be able to include a set of matching sheets and pillowcases, a set of towels, a set of bath, a set of table linen and a set of kitchen.


Up to two dogs or cats, maybe introduced as well as their accesories, provided that the corresponding zoosanitary import certificate issued by (SAGARPA) is presented to the customs officials.


----------

